#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Украина >  > > >  >  >  Как оно было, или Учёба у моря-2

## Дохо

Извините, что вновь возвращаюсь к данной теме. Надеюсь, что попытка №2 не превратится в откровенную ругань - а будет скорее попыткой если не примирения, то хотя бы попыткой выяснить настоящее положение дел.

to Ersh
При огромном к Вам уважении, все же смею заметить, что Вы несколько неверно информированы о событиях в общине "Будда-Хридая" и уходе оттуда dongen'а.
Изначально община "Будда-Хридая", как бы ни пытались в дальнейшем обелить ее историю, была, извините, "проектом" местного совета по делам религий - очередной попыткой "оседлать" деньги Достопочтенного Тэрасавы Дзюнсэя. 
Как я уже писал, в 1995г. первая донецкая буддийская община "Махасангха", придерживающаяся традиции Сон ордена Чогё, волюнтаристским решением ее председателя, Иль Хэ Сынима (Сергея Филоненко) отказалась от традиции дзэн и наставничества Вон Мён Сынима. Это несмотря на то, что к тому моменту Сергей Филоненко уже имел монашеский сан в корейской традиции.
Я не буду вдаваться в причины такого решения - это личное дело Сергея. И его же решением было уход в традицию Нитирэн ордена Ниппондзан Мёходзи, известным у нас благодаря активной деятельности Тэрасавы Дзюнсэя (с которым, кстати, я знаком, с 1991г. в его первый приезд вообще в СССР и на Украину в частности - а мой друг детства, с которым мы вместе и пришли в буддизм, Сергей Коростелев, уже почти 15 лет является личным учеником Тэрасавы сэнсэя).
На тот момент я входил в состав Совета Общины "Махасангхи", был одним из ее соучредителей. Естественной реакцией сторонников дзэнской традиции стала регистрация общины "Пуль-Тхо", в уставе которой четко была озвучена ориентация на традицию корейского сон-буддизма. Еще одним моментом было введение равноправия светских лиц и лиц, принявших духовный сан - во избежание повторения истории с переориентаицей общины на другую традицию.
"Пуль-Тхо" проводила довольно активную деятельность вплоть до 1999г. В силу ряда причин председатель общины, Бондарев О.Н., после визита в конце 1997г. в Ю.Корею в Хэинса не нашел понимания у Вон Мён Сынима в вопросах курирования "Лотус Лантерн" общины "Пуль-Тхо" и принятия Бондаревым О.Н. духовного сана. И фактически деятельность общины из-за апатии председателя была сведена на нет.
В 2000г., видя финансовую поддержку монашеской общины "Махасангхи" со стороны некоторых зарубежных жертвователей, отдельными деятелями донецкого совета по делам религий был инспирирован процесс создания еще одной общины направления Лотосовой сутры - из отдельных бывших членов "Махасангхи", а также из ряда весьма сомнительной публики (например, из числа украинских националистов - я не шучу) был создан тот самый необходимый для регистрации общины состав в 10 человек. Цель была одна - попытка "присосаться" к финансовым вливаниям со стороны Тэрасавы Дзюнсэя, только в качестве эдакой светской общины.
Скажу сразу - попытка, несмотря на все потуги, не нашла понимания в Ниппондзан Мёходзи. Попросту провалилась.
Однако свою "нишу" "Будда-Хридая" нашла в 2002г. - благодаря заступничеству ряда московских буддистов (из числа бывших дончан, бывших же членов "Махасангхи" в бытность ее дзэнской общиной) председателю "Будда-Хридая" удалось втереться в доверие к Вон Мён Сыниму.
Я лично никакого участия в данных событиях вообще не принимал - ни за, ни против. Попытка № 2 удалась - Вон Мён сыним произвел щедрые вливания, была куплена недвижимость для храма (зарегистрированная однако на председателя "Будда-Хридая"), для паломничества были приглашены как ее председатель, Наталья К., так и некоторые другие донецкие буддисты, не прерывавшие связи с Чогё всё это время.
Фактически единственное паломничество в Хэинса теперь дает основания председателю "Будда-Хридая"  упирать на якобы свою близость с Вон Мён Сынимом - близость, которой как-то не наблюдалось ни в период 1992-95гг., ни после вплоть до 2000г. Наталья К. в качестве корректора всего несколько раз привлекалась для издания буддийских книг общиной "Махасангхой". И на первом же ретрите в 1992г. Натальи К. не было в помине также. Все время существования "Махасангхи" как дзэнской общины деятельность Натальи К. была абсолютно незаметной - говорю это с полным основанием как один из бывших руководителей "Махасангхи" (член Правления, т.е. Совета Общины) на тот момент.
Так что все потуги ее самой представить себя как авторитетного буддиста увы, мало обоснованы.
В дальнейшем, к сожалению, руководством "Будда-Хридая" стал а проводиться политика всяческогоочернения общины "Пуль-Тхо". В свою очередь у нас был ряд вопросов к деятельности самой Натальи К. Например, почему квартира, купленная на средства "Лотус Лантерна" под храмовые цели, фактически используется Натальей К.  в качестве ее личной жилплощади? Духовного сана  Наталья К. не имела и не имеет до сих пор. А квартира ее в качестве храма используется...аж 1 (один) раз в неделю. Остальное время квартира используется именно как жилье для самой Натальи Михайловны ДО СИХ ПОР. Правда, усилиями донецкой буддийской общественности, данный факт был доведен после ухода Вон Мён Сынима до Иль Чо Сынима - и квартира была переоформлена на монаха Хэинса. Факт проживания в данной квартире (читай - храме) не-духовного лица вызвал неудовольствие Иль Чо Сынима, на что он обратил особое внимание. Но воз, увы, и поныне там.
Далее. В саму церемониальную практику Наталья Михайловна стала вносить отсебятину - якобы "согласованную" с Хэинса. Например, декламирование текстов на русском языке - причем в самовольном переводе и по подобию декламирования Лотосовой Сутры, без соблюдения ритмитики и мелодики корейской храмовой традиции. Были попытки проведения церемоний на украинском языке - хорошо, что они быстро закончились. Вокруг самой "Будды-Хридая"  вертелись вечно какие-то странные личности - ряд национально-озабоченных персонажей я уже упомянул выше. 
На эти "новшества" я с товарищами также неоднократно обращал внимание  и довел их до сведения Иль Чо Сынима. Однако изменений - никаких до сих пор.
Следствием была политика руководства "Будда-Хридая" по всяческому очернению общины "Пуль-Тхо", ее членов - и выставления себя как "единственно верных направлению Чогё". В результате контакты, хоть и слабые, между двумя общинами поддерживал только я - и то нерегулярно в силу их полной бесполезности и постоянной конфликтности.
В самой "Будда-Хридая" была создана нездоровая для нормальной буддийской практики и нормального человеческого общения атомосфера. Например, в качестве "правой руки" у Натальи Михайловны обретается один очень интересный персонаж, который также пришел в буддизм довольно поздно - но считает себя неким если не гуру, то что-то вроде этого. Данный человек вообще самодовольно хвастается, что он переругался (!) со всеми (!) буддистами Донецка!!! Т.е. данный факт он ставит себе в заслугу - увы.
Для чего я всё это рассказываю? Просто для того, чтобы Вы понимали, в КАКОЙ атмосфере в общине "Будда-Хридая" находился dongen. Поэтому так называемое "исключение" его из членов "Будда-Хридая" стоит рассматривать в совершенно другом ключе. dongen'а я знаю давно, порядка 6-ти лет (так получилось, что мы вместе работали в одной корпорации и даже сидели в одном кабинете). Но другом моим Геннадий не был никогда - были просто хорошими знакомыми. Поэтому на правах давнего знакомого я могу сказать, что уход из болота, именуемого громко почему-то "буддийской общиной",  был скорее положительным шагом. Геннадий ушел - ушли  с ним и последние активные нормальные члены общины. И создали в результате свою общину. Причем местный совет по делам религий всячески противился этому. Ребятам пришлось пройти через судебные инстанции - чтобы добиться своего конституционного права на создание религиозной организации. И забегая вперед скажу - dongen не единственный руководитель данной общины. Все решения принимаются коллегиально.
Что же касается общины "Будда-Хридая", то на данный момент вся ее "деятельность" свелась к тому, что всего 1(один) раз в неделю (и то непостоянно) проводятся буддийские церемонии - в "версии" Натальи Михайловны. Гнилая конфликтная атмосфера оттолкнула от этой общины всех нормальных буддистов - на церемониях, помимо Натальи Михайловны, бывают...аж один или два человека из числа ее знакомых. Всё. Т.е. сейчас в этой общине нет даже и полдесятка человек - о чем так скромно призналась и сама Наталья на странице своего сайта, мол, якобы точное количество членов общины неизвестно (что само по себе просто смешно).
Крайне редко заходят гости, которых по-прежнему за чашкой чая "привечает" очередной стычкой тот самый "буддист-скандалист" - по-старому бахвалясь своей конфликтностью. Например, буквально сразу же после нашей совместной поездки в с.Панькову Луганской области в храм к ниппондзановцам, данный человек, недавно выпрыгнувший из кришнаитских штанишек, устроил со мной грандиозный скандал - в ответ на мое предложение пригласить в Донецк совместно усилиями нескольких буддийских общин для проведения сэссина монахиню дзэнской же традиции Сото. Т.е. комментарии излишни и вызывают только горькую улыбку.
И на фоне таких вот "распорядителей", что делать донецким буддистам и кого приглашать к нам в город, организация и проведение dongen'ом ретрита с участием Ву Бонга выглядит особо разительно. На данном ретрите было в общей сложности 35 человек. Да, тесно - в двухкомнатной квартире. Но ретрит прошел успешно. По словам самого Сон Са Нима, этот ретрит напомнил ему его первый ретрит, который он провел в Польше еще с Сеунг Саном. Никакого недовольства, кроме естественной физической усталости, Ву Бонг не высказал - и даже изъявил желание, видя искренний интерес, приехать по возможности в Донецк еще раз, возможно, в следующем году.
Так что для меня довольно удивительно слышать здесь на форуме какие-то инсинуации и якобы недовольство Донецком. Вряд ли такой человек, будучи Мастером Дзэн, позволит себе какую-то двуличность. Поэтому данную информацию давайте лучше спишем на некоторое недопонимание и не будем бросать тень на Ву Бонг Сон Са Нима.

Что же касается общины "Пуль-Тхо", то ее председатель Бондарев О.Н. фактически взял самоотвод и устранился от какой-либо деятельности по причине своего паломничества в Хэинса (благодаря поддержке и содействию Иль Чо Сынима), а также планируемого принятия духовного сана. Вся документация и всё руководство общиной оказалось у меня в руках - и я, будучи единственным юридически правомочным руководителем общины, решил распорядиться этим по-буддийски. Мне не хотелось ликвидировать общину, просуществовавшую более 12-ти лет, созданную и моими усилиями в том числе. Мне также не хотелось менять и дзэнскую традицию, которую так или иначе община поддерживала все эти годы - даже в период полной изоляции от Чогё. И, видя, искреннее желание к традиции Кван Ум у ряда людей на ретрите, организованном dongen'ом, я принял, наверное, единственно правильное решение - я по согласованию со старыми членами общины самоустранился от руководства общиной "Пуль-Тхо" и передал все дела и документацию новым членам общины. Возможно, молодежь вольет свежую кровь в общину - общину, фактически "ветерана буддийского движения" Донецка. Пусть ребята попробуют: они выбрали корейский дзэн - мы же постарались им как-можно облегчить все юридические формальности. Пусть у ребят получится задуманное!
И пусть все существа буду счастливы!!!

to Lena Pinchevskaya
Леночка, не обижайся на мои слова - я понимаю, что Наталья Михайловна твоя давняя подруга, но правда, увы, горька. Наталья совершенно запуталась. Может быть, ей не хватает практики? Хватит ли у нее мужества заняться наконец духовной практикой - а не этой сомнительной возней, в жиже которой она находится столько лет.
Прошу, не обижайся на меня - ибо как подруга Наташи ты можешь быть предвзятой.
С искренним поклоном,
Дохо

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Дохо, приетушки.

Ну вот, честно говоря я не понимаю почему ты упоминаешь Наталью  в своем треде ?  И  из того, что ты о ней пишешь всего лишь 30 % правда. Но ты может быть просто не в курсе некоторых событий, а я на них присутствовала. Ну да ладно, у каждого свое видение ситуации. Но поверь, если человек поступает нехорошо и если это моя подруга, то я обязательно ей об этом скажу.

Мы сейчас говорим о Донгене. И Наталья тут не причем.
Давай по порядку.

1. Донген говорит, что у него прямое посвящение из Кореи. Ну ты же знаешь, что это неправда. Если бы он в самом начале признался участникам форума, сказал правду, то... Но сам понимаешь, вместо этого Донген всех оскорбляет, на всех плюет.  Разве ты не согласен.?
2. Теперь, зачем фотографии? Объясни, пожалуйста

3. Еще расписание ретрита

"1 - 5 АВГУСТА в пос. Широкино планируется проведение  МАСТЕР-КЛАССОВ по темам:

1.      Школа бессмертия. Тонато-терапия.
2.      Правильное питание.
3.      Массажные техники, в том числе и в воде.
4.      Парные упражнения, работа с энергией.
5.      Работа с растениями, отношение к лекарствам "

ну ответьте вы мне, где тут буддизм? У меня в глазах только "Парные упражнения :Mad: "

4. О причине, по которой Донгена попросили из общины я узнала не от Натальи, а от других членов сангхи ( тогда их было много) Причина честно говоря шокировала ! Но я ведь об этом на форуме не пишу. Возможно это наговоры на честного и порядочного Донгена.Ну знаете ли слишком много всего такого, что вслух то и произнести страшно !А у меня видишь ли очень болезненный опыт, связанный с Дальма-сой  и с горе -учителем. Очень горький опыт, поверь. 

5. А теперь вы же не станете отрицать что Донген живет за счет своих семинаров, другого то заработка нет. А на каком основании он это делает? Объясните мне пожалуйста?

Я правда очень дорожу именем своего первого Учителя Вон Мен Сынима, и мне оччччень неприятно, что кто-то прикрывается его именем, зарабатывая нечестные деньги.  

И если честно, ведь у Донгена был шанс показать здесь на форуме лицо настоящего учителя ( если бы он таким был). А он показал лицо скандалиста!
Где мудрость, где доброта, где сострадание и понимание? Ну ничегсеньки...

Я сама родом из Донецкой области. И очень больно за то, что там происходит. Но я верю, что все наладится  :Smilie: 

А в оправдание Натальи скажу, что все деньги которые Вон Мен Сыним давал ей на покупку квартиры были использованы по назначению.
Монахи получили (кстати они об этом не просили) финансовый отчет, с приложенными чеками.
И еще Наталья сама отказалась от части квартиры, которую Вон Мен Сыним ей завещал и переписала на Сынима. Так что не надо говорить о ее материальном интересе.
И еще сейчас Наталья живет в храме, она там убирает, оплачивает квартирные расходы. И она  уходила из этой квартиры, но через некоторое время вернулась - никто не захотел оплачивать все расходы, никто не хотел убирать.  
И еще последнее в оправдание Натальи. При мне, когда Наталья была в Москве, Вон Мен Сыним подошел к ней и попросил организовать сангху в Донецке.
А то, что сейчас такое плохое положение  в сангхе, очень жаль. И кто виноват?

А если Донген перестанет заниматься учительствованием, а начнет приглашать учителей, скажу только спасибо  :Smilie:

----------


## Аминадав

Насколько я помню, Будда говорил, что он что-то говорит, если оно одновременно правдиво, полезно, и приятно.

Желаю, чтобы разговор в этой теме прошел в таком духе.

----------


## Ersh

Какая-то ерунда, Дохо, Иль Чо Сыним вместе с нами в Дальмаса декламировал Сутру Сердца на русском языке и ничего. Спасибо за информацию из первых уст, но я не понял при чем тут Донген. Все вышеперечисленное никоим образом его не оправдывает. Удачи Вам, надеюсь Пультхо не повторит ошибок прошлого. Вы заняли срединную позицию, это свидетельствует о Вашей мудрости. Надеюсь, Вы поймете, что иногда приходится быть принципиальным.

----------


## Huandi

> А у меня видишь ли очень болезненный опыт, связанный с Дальма-сой и с горе -учителем.


А можно намекнуть, про что это? Горе-учитель в Дальмасе?

----------


## Ali

По донецкой общине "Махасангха" нашел здесь, если кому интересно: http://sangha.org.ua/forum/viewtopic...r=asc&start=15 В общем - все пернегрызлись, проворовались и разбежались  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Причем больше всех сделал именно тот (угадайте с трех раз о ком речь?), кого больше всего ругали.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ersh

Как сделал, так и развалилось

----------


## dongen

Лене Пинчевской.
Каждый думает в меру своей распущенности. Если у вас в глазах только парные упражнения (интересно какие именно вы себе уявили?)  - то ничего не поделать.
Копошиться в чужом белье - наверное это уже "хроника".
Перед кем это надо было признаваться? Простите, у Вас мании величия случайно нет?
И о деньгах: такой наглости и "брехни" давно не видел в среде практиков. (вроде в налоговой инфу не брали, источники финансирования, виды деятельности-работы и т.д.) Может хватит самообмана?
Вам оттуда многого не видно, да и не надо оно Вам, поскольку влияние Ваше на регион - просто никакое.
Община существовала до встречи некой Натальи с почтенным Вон Мён сынимом. - это юридический факт. Уже из этого одного факта следует ложность Ваших суждений, умопостроений и выводов.
Немогу понять только одного: что так неймётся некоторым далёким (териториально и информационно) горе-практикам по вопросам Украины?
И напоследок: сангха - это не один человек, не 2, а по закону (О свободе совести) минимум 10. А посему, прошу своими нападками не оскорблять людей.
А если неймётся, то интернет - не совсем удобное место. Приедьте и получите по своему вопросу достойный ответ. Если так неспокоится - почему, будучи в Донецке не встретились? - а так - наблюдаю недалёкое и лицемерное поведение. очень прискорбно.
Извините, что пришлось ещё раз Вам напомнить об ЭЛЕМЕНТАРНОЙ ЭТИКЕ. Приходится опускаться  :Smilie:  Не лучше ли заняться реальной практикой? Демонстрируйте лучше свои достижения и позитивное мышление, если имеются.
Намо Будда!

----------


## dongen

> Какая-то ерунда, Дохо, Иль Чо Сыним вместе с нами в Дальмаса декламировал Сутру Сердца на русском языке и ничего. Спасибо за информацию из первых уст, но я не понял при чем тут Донген. Все вышеперечисленное никоим образом его не оправдывает. Удачи Вам, надеюсь Пультхо не повторит ошибок прошлого. Вы заняли срединную позицию, это свидетельствует о Вашей мудрости. Надеюсь, Вы поймете, что иногда приходится быть принципиальным.


что значит "оправдывает"? есть обвинители? судьи? подследственные? у кого-то потребность в оправдании??? даже не смешно. Грустно, право слово, и стыдно за вас.
Намо Кшитигарбха!

----------


## Ho Shim

В Питере дзэн-мастер Ву Бонг тепло отзывался о поездке в Донецк. Что было двадцать человек в небольшой квартире, практика, энтузиазм. Говорил, что если пригласят, еще поедет туда. Что это, конечно, не школа Кван Ум, но так и не обязательно должно быть. Дзэн-мастер Сунг Сан проводил совместные ретриты даже с католическими монахами. Некоторые из них потом стали его учениками. Дзэн-мастер Ву Бонг так же сказал, что, глядя на ситуацию, может быть в Донецке появится когда-нибудь община Кван Ум.

Про то, что в дзэн не бывает тайного. Это о том, что все "инициации" в традиции дзэн, носят явный характер. А если и есть что-то тайное, то это должно оставаться тайным  :Smilie:  Без намеков и полутонов. Вручение _инки_, разрешения учить от Учителя, в Кван Ум происходит публично. В известных мне школах тоже. Известен тот случай, когда рясу и патру, символы передачи Учения, учитель передал тайно. Так это было сделано для того, что бы спасти жизнь будущего патриарха  :Smilie:  Если у тебя есть какое-то посвящение, - покажи документы. Если тебя просили сохранять тайну, зачем тогда говоришь? Именно об этом говорится, что в дзэн нет тайного и недомолвок. Говорить, что я что-то там знаю о посвящениях, но не скажу, это, на мой взгляд, пример неправильной речи, усложняющей отношения между людьми. Дзэн-мастер Кайсен, например, открыто говорит, что у него нет инки, единственного способа подтверждения квалификации учителя в дзэн, есди мы говорим о Дзэн, как об учении передающемся от ума к уму. Относится к этому можно по разному, в дзэн было много примеров неординарных учителей  :Smilie: , но это пример открытой и ясной позиции, отсеивающей всевозможное манипулирование.

Ну, а в том, что изучать вместе сутры, тексты и прочее, в этом нет, наверное, ничего плохого. Если вместе с этим не даются какие-то _особые_ способы работы с этими сутрами и авторские способы практики. Потому что в традиции дзэн, а мы видим большое разнообразие внешней формы практики в зависимости от школы, эпохи, национальной традиции, на введение новшеств имеет право только Мастер Дзэн. До тех же пор, пока человек не получил пресловутую _инку_ он является учеником Дзэн, и все свои начинания должен согласовывать со своим непосредственным учителем. По моим наблюдениям, так обстоит дело во всех буддийских традициях. В каждой со своим набором посвящений, соответствующих методам линии Учения. А в тех случаях, когда это не соблюдалось, я, даже испытывая уважение к энтузиастам, наблюдал примеры негативного характера.

----------


## Ersh

> что значит "оправдывает"? есть обвинители? судьи? подследственные? у кого-то потребность в оправдании??? даже не смешно. Грустно, право слово, и стыдно за вас.
> Намо Кшитигарбха!


Я так понимаю, что для Вас нет потребности в оправдании. Ну и ладненько. Вы тут много говорите об этике, но разве этично врать про какие-то "инициации"?
Вы приглашаете Учителя, он дает Вам практики, а потом Вы собираете людей и учите их Лотосовой Сутре. Внешне все выглядит красиво, а на самом деле - это самодетельность. И ни 10, ни 100 человек не Сангха, Сангха - это монахи, а не одни миряне. Опять врете, получается, что Вы - наставник Сангхи. Бррррр....
Впрочем, как тут уже красочно описал Дохо, и по нашему опыту, рано или поздно, все наполеончики от учения все равно что-нибудь такое выкидывают, что все их "ученики" оказываются в... состоянии глубокой фрустрации, скажем так.
Это будет урок покруче пресловутого плевка, который давно уже высох.

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

Вот цитата, правда, не из Дзен или Чань, но мне кажется это верно для любой традиции: 



> Благородная Цогял спросила учителя: Великий Учитель, когда входишь во врата учений Тайной Мантры, то важнее всего наставник и учитель. Каковы должны быть качества учителя, которому следуешь?
> 
> Учитель ответил: Наставник и учитель исключительно важен. Качества учителя таковы: Он должен завершить все упражнения ума, он должен обладать многими устными наставлениями, он должен обладать обширными знаниями и опытом в практике и медитации. Он должен обладать устойчивым умом и умением изменять умы других. Он должен обладать высокими умственными способностями и с великим состраданием заботиться о других. Он должен обладать глубокой верой и преданностью Дхарме. Следовать такому учителю - словно найти исполняющую желания драгоценность: все твои нужды и желания будут исполнены.
> 
> Благородная Цогял спросила учителя: Можно ли обрести свершения, не получив посвящения от своего учителя?
> 
> Учитель ответил: Изнуряя себя учебой и тому подобным, но не служа учителю и не получив посвящений, не обретешь никаких плодов, и все усилия будут напрасны.
> 
> Посвящение - это открытие врат Тайной Мантры. Входить в Тайную Мантру без дарования учителем посвящений бессмысленно, поскольку это не принесет никаких плодов, а твой поток бытия будет погублен.
> ...


из книги "Учение дакини"

----------


## Legba

Еще немного добавлю с "ваджраянской колокольни". В обсуждающемся здесь аспекте, в Ваджраяне тоже (как ни удивительно  :Wink: ) нет никаких тайн. Принято говорить, кто твой Учитель и какова твоя традиция (кстати тибетцы, даже миряне, зачастую именно это первое и спрашивают у человека). Кроме отдельных, очень редких ситуаций, учить начинают получив соответствующее многолетнее образование (в традиции монастыря Дзогчен, к примеру, курс обучения на звание кемпо может занять порядка 15 лет) + прохождение соответствующих ретритов (3 года - ну это самый минимум). Все мои Учителя, перед тем, как передать Ванг, говорят - я сам получил это посвящение от того-то, тебующиеся затворничества провел, вот, теперь передаю вам.
Я это все к тому, что в Ваджраяне также не принято "темнить" в вопросах линии передачи и полномочий. На тот случай, если на следующем семинаре добавится "практика тантры" :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## Ali

> Как сделал, так и развалилось


 :Wink:  Я бы не был столь категоричен: http://ningma.org.ua/images/phocagal...thumb_l_01.jpg
Занятно, что на этом форуме ругают именно те буддийские организации, которые могут предоставить реальные материальные доказательства своей веры в Три Драгоценности и то, что называется "Деятельной Бодхичиттой": "Алмазный Путь", Вощинина, Дорже Жамбо. Причем ругают именно те, чья деятельность почему-то постоянно сопровождается междуусобицами, склоками и финансовыми скандалами. Симптоматично, однако...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dongen

Ершу:
"за врёте - ответите" - как и полагается буддийскому практику. Зря вы барьеры нагромоздили в своём уме. Куча сплетен, грязи - а Вы их коллекционер.  :Smilie: 
А вот Вы, батюшка, лжесвидетельствуете, да ещё и разжигаете огонь неприязни, потихоньку так, как бы невзначай подбрасывая дровишки. Я думал Вам не 10 лет. Впрочем, нормальные дети и в 10 лет такого не вытворяют, и в 5 лет. Остаётся уповать на ВЕЛИЧАЙШЕЕ ЛЕКАРСТВО - ДХАРМУ, поможет со временем обязательно.
Все Ваши нападки и тупая "травля" (в лучшем стиле НКВД и коммунизма-шовинизма) не имеют и не будут иметь успеха, и не только Ваши.
А вот маний величия понасмотрелся полно - то, что Вы назвали "наполенчиками" - впрочем, как Вы смотрите на мир, а смотрите как наполеон - сами сказали - так и рассуждаете.
Об инициациях, финансах, линиях передачи (в том числе и дипломах), приезжающих и приезжавших Учителях и многом другом, что происходит в нашей сангхе - у Вас нет никакой информации из первых рук, только сплетни, а ещё болеее "собственных маниакальных додумываний" - это факт.
Умный чеовек - сам сделает вывод из этого, а до дураков - и дела нет.
Ваши "представления" о Практике, Сангхе, Дхарме и т.д. - мы уважаем, вежливо кланяемся и просим оставить Вас при себе, а не лезть бестактно с ними к другим.
Спасибо за понимание хотя бы этого.
ПС: плевок давно высох, карма - осталась (как и привязанность к форме и пустоте), решение не найдено.
Намо Будда!

Намо Будда

----------


## Дохо

> В Питере дзэн-мастер Ву Бонг тепло отзывался о поездке в Донецк. Что было двадцать человек в небольшой квартире, практика, энтузиазм. Говорил, что если пригласят, еще поедет туда. Что это, конечно, не школа Кван Ум, но так и не обязательно должно быть. Дзэн-мастер Сунг Сан проводил совместные ретриты даже с католическими монахами. Некоторые из них потом стали его учениками. Дзэн-мастер Ву Бонг так же сказал, что, глядя на ситуацию, может быть в Донецке появится когда-нибудь община Кван Ум...


Благодарю за ответ.
Я со своей стороны всем желающим, которые уже определились с выбором традиции (т.е. Кван Ум), сделал подношение в виде готовой общины с 12-летней историей существования. В уставе "Пуль-Тхо" четко указана ориентация на корейский буддизм - надеюсь, что ребята приложат максимум усилий, чтобы в Донецке наконец-то появилась община Кван Ум.


to Ali
_Причем больше всех сделал именно тот (угадайте с трех раз о ком речь?), кого больше всего ругали..._
Простите, но я так и не понял из приведенной Вами ссылки - так кого же больше всех ругали? :Smilie: 
Дорже Жамбо не был председателем "Махасангхи" - это чушь. И его претензии на роль учителя просто смешны - этот человек самозванец. 
Да, изначально "Махасангха" и создавалась как соборная община - с тем, чтобы в дальнейшем, по мере знакомства с разными буддийскими направлениями, члены общины определялись и создавали фактически свои общины  с четкой ориентацией.
После скандала  с Дорже Жамбо (Олегом Мужчилем) и его ухода (все в общине вздохнули с облегчением :Smilie: ), было общее решение пригласить Вон Мён сынима для проведения первого ретрита в Украине и в дальнейшем ориентации "Махасангхи" на корейский дзэн.
В дальнейшем И.Берхин прав - в 1995г. волевым решением С.Филоненко переориентировал "Махасангху" на Ниппондзан Мёходзи. Фактически этот поступок просто катализировал процесс определения многих членов "Махасангхи" с выбором традиции. И того же Игоря Берхина с группой единомышленников в том числе. Правда, путь Игоря был более тернист - сперва он был и одним из организаторов "Пуль-Тхо", а уж затем только определился с окончательным выбором тибетской традиции и создал свою общину "Дхарма-дхату". Фактически с конца 1996г. Берхин участия в деятельности "Пуль-Тхо" и не принимал.
В дальнейшем Игорь почему-то придумал сказку, будто бы его "попросили участвовать" в создании некой "виртуальной" общины - а он якобы наивно согласился. На самом деле г-н Берхин - большая умница, интеллектуал, но на наивного человека абсолютно не похож :Smilie:  Видимо, данными рассказами Игорь просто пытается оправдать сам себя и затушевать период своих духовных терзаний с выбором традиции.

to Lena Pinchevskaya
Я вовсе не обвиняю Наталью в финансовых махинациях - отнюдь. В этом плане она - честный человек.
Я просто указал, что у Натальи претензии на некое "особое" положение очень сильны. А отзывается она она, в частности, о dongen'е, весьма нелицеприятно - однако почти все ее обвинения абсолютно приложимы и к ней самой.
Наталья, увы, абсолютно не тот человек, который смог вновь объединить вокруг себя сторонников дзэнской традиции в Донецке. Скорее наоборот - она сделала всё возможное, чтобы вообще отторгнуть от себя таковых людей.
Имея такие возможности (поддержку со стороны Чогё) и фактически похоронить корейский дзэн в Донецке - это надо было еще суметь!

to Ersh
Геннадий здесь вот при чем - Геннадий расценивает свою общину именно как соборную на данный момент, не определившуюся с выбором традиции. Для этого он приглашает (и планирует в дальнейшем приглашать) учителей и наставников разных буддийских традиций в Донецк.
Именно такая его активная позиция и импонирует мне - на фоне вседонецкого болота, когда все разбежались по своим группкам и мнят себя чудо-юдо супер-пупер великими буддистами, именно эти дейсвтия Геннадия я и поддерживаю, и оказываю посильную с моей стороны помощь.
Фактически еще до донецкого ретрита у нас уже определилась у части людей ориентация на Кван Ум, которая только усилилась и обрела свои зримые черты после приезда Ву Бонга.
Скажу так - я давно хотел (отнюдь не в пику кому-то, той же "Будда-Хридая" например), чтобы у нас в городе была кван-умовская община. Когда такой коллектив созрел, я помог им со своей стороны, как смог.
Однако моя помощь без ретрита Ву Бонга вполне возможно, была бы и не к месту. А Ву Бонга пригласил тот самый dongen - и так далее. Т.е. всё взаимосвязано - как сеть Индры.
Поэтому абсолютно несправедливой критикой Геннадия я и возмущен. Да, критиковать его есть за что - и есть объективно за что. Но почему бы при этом не оценить и заслуги?
С уважением

----------


## dongen

Пёстрому:
спасибо и за тёплые слова, и просто за слова.
Если кто-то кому-то что-то не отвечает - это ничего не означает. На всё есть свои причины. Например, не тот тон вопроса и т.д. Но это не повод к нападкам, лжесуждениям, мнениям и т.д. Лучше хранить ум "НЕ ЗНАЮ".
Квансеум босаль!

----------


## Буль

> Если кто-то кому-то что-то не отвечает - это ничего не означает. На всё есть свои причины. Например, не тот тон вопроса и т.д.


dongen, а в мире вообще были люди, которые задавали Вам вопросы о Ваших инициациях и квалификациях "в том тоне"?

Если "да", то где можно узнать их контактные данные?

----------


## Legba

Простите, dongen, в прошлом треде не успел спросить. Что вот это значит:



> Например, *затормозил колебание скандх* в одном из парней - абсолютно не спрашивая его об этом  - и это заметили многие из присутствующих тогда.


Возможно, в дзен совершенно иное понимание "скандх"......
Что значит "колебание", в случае, к примеру, рупа скандхи - что колеблется-то махабхуты? Дхату?

----------


## Дохо

Ну что Вы всё пристаете к человеку?  :Smilie: 
Расценивайте деятельность Геннадия как человека, дающего основы буддизма :Smilie: 
Когда приходит новичок в буддизм, он ведь ищет какую-то информацию о буддизме, не так ли? А порой даже не у кого спросить о самых элементарных основах.
Мне повезло - в свое время обучался в колледже религиоведения. Но у многих такой возможности нет.
Поэтому если Вы будете воспринимать dongen'а как лектора по популяризации буддизма - Ваш критицизм к нему уменьшится? :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Ага, доктор Лектор)))

----------


## Дохо

> Ага, доктор Лектор)))


Ну вот, уже лучше :Smilie:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> ну ответьте вы мне, где тут буддизм? У меня в глазах только "Парные упражнения


А че? Гарная замануха, хлопцы! А если добавить в программу занятий "тантрический секс", то отбоя от клиентов вапче не будет.  :Wink: 




> 5. А теперь вы же не станете отрицать что Донген живет за счет своих семинаров, другого то заработка нет. А на каком основании он это делает? Объясните мне пожалуйста?


Ну, вот! Подтвердились мои худшие опасения. Все понятно.

----------


## Дохо

> 1. Донген говорит, что у него прямое посвящение из Кореи... 
> 
> 5. А теперь вы же не станете отрицать что Донген живет за счет своих семинаров, другого то заработка нет...


Увы, лично я такой информацией не обладаю - никогда такого не слышал, если честно.
Кто-нибудь может назвать ИМЕНА этих людей, рассказывающих подобное про dongen'a? Если это, конечно, не мифические персонажи, придуманные воспаленным в пылу спора воображением :Smilie: 
Иногда слышится совсем не то, что говорится :Smilie:  И кажущееся иногда выдается за действительное :Smilie:

----------


## Ali

> Дорже Жамбо не был председателем "Махасангхи" - это чушь.


Судя по приведенной мною ссылке на "Украинской сангхе" - основатели этой общины так не считают. Да и Дзюнсей Терасава в своем интервью "Вечернему Донецку" говорил, что приехал на Украину по приглашению именно Д.Ж. как председателя буддийской общины. Кстати, эту инфу легко уточнить, просто позвонив в Донецкий совет по делам религий, что я и сделаю в ближайшее время.





> И его претензии на роль учителя просто смешны - этот человек самозванец.


Это, как говорится, без комментариев, поскольку ярлыки на этом форуме клеить горазды. Я же сужу по делам, о чем выше и писал.




> После скандала  с Дорже Жамбо (Олегом Мужчилем)


 и его ухода (все в общине вздохнули с облегчением :Smilie: )[/QUOTE]
Можно узнать - каком именно? Насколько мне известно, как раз Берхин с Филоненко сели в глубокую лужу, утверждая, что Д.Ж. не был в Бурятии и что он не монах. Затем приехал Терасава, который как раз и рассказал, что познакомился с Д.Ж. именно в Бурятии, именно в качестве монаха и именно в Иволгинском дацане. Кстати, Сережа Коростелев это легко может подтвердить, поскольку учился в дацане именно ПО РЕКОМЕНДАЦИИ Д.Ж. и там же познакомился с Терасавой.

Я абсолютно не собираюсь становиться на чью-либо сторону, но как человек с достаточно большим жизненным опытом, я привык опираться на ПРОВЕРЕННЫЕ факты, а не на слухи, порожденные, как мне кажется, далеко не чистыми мотивами.
В кратце имеем: единственный зарегистрированный в Украине буддийский монастырь, где ежемесячно проходят ретриты по классическим буддийским практикам; также имеем реально действующие Дхарма-центры "Алмазного Пути", причем и монастырь и центры построенны руками самих верующих. Имеем также обливаемого ранее грязью Вощинина в РФ, который также строит действующий дзен-до линии Кайсена-роси. И тоже за свой счет и своими руками.
С другой стороны имеем ну о-о-очень ортодоксальных буддистов с ну оч-ч-чень чистой линией передачи и ужасно известными Учителями - и при этом имеем расколы, склоки, расстраты и перебегания от одного Учителю к другому с параллельным охаиванием друг-друга.
Может все таки лучше дела, чем умные словеса???

----------


## Ersh

> Ну вот, уже лучше


Да что там лучше... Лучше скажите - это правда, что Геннадий живет за счет финансовой поддержки общины?

----------


## Дохо

to Ali
Мы продолжаем обсуждать критику dongen'а - или Дорже Жамбо? :Smilie: 

Вкратце - с Дорже я лично познакомился в 1988г., обучался у него так называемому "тибетскому кунгфу", которое он в дальнейшем назвал "маг-цзал". Олег Мужчиль сидел за хранение и распространение наркотиков в конце 80-х, действительно был в Бурятии - только не в Бурятской АССР, а в Бурятской АО (она несколько дальше, была в составе Читинской обл., и относительно недавно эти два бурятских района были объединены вместе в одну административную единицу - хотя географически разделены). Только в Бурятской АО О.Мужчиль был направлен по распределению после окончания лесотехнического техникума. 
Якобы там он "лично" обучался у Дармадоди (что не подтверждается), а также якобы ему некий "тибетский диссидент-эмигрант" Чаб-чхен-па "передал" традицию некоей школы лунг-жонг-па, якобы относящейся к Нинма-па.
Извините, друг, но я присутствовал при создании всей этой легенды про "хамбо-ламу" Дорже Жамбо и расстался с ним в 1991г.
Во время визита в Донецк Алекса Берзина (надеюсь, знакомы с этим человеком? :Smilie: ), референтом нынешнего Далай-ламы и довольно весомого авторитета в буддийском мире, на встречу в Совет по делам религий Доржик пришел также со своими тогдашними учениками - разряженные в черное а-ля "донетск ниндзя" :Smilie:  На вопрос Алекса: "Кто эти люди?" был дан ответ: "Школа лунг-жонг-па, хамбо лама и т.д." Г-н Берзин улыбнулся и сказал: "Не знаю таких. И в Тибете никогда не было никаких боевых искусств" :Smilie: 
Так что Вы просто рискуете нарваться на действительного самозванца - если, увы, уже не попали под его влияние...

----------


## Дохо

> Да что там лучше... Лучше скажите - это правда, что Геннадий живет за счет финансовой поддержки общины?


Алексей, еще раз говорю русским по белому - Я НЕ ЗНАЮ ТАКОГО И НЕ СЛЫШАЛ НИ РАЗУ.

Знаю только то, что Геннадий раньше работал бизнес-тренером и действительно проводил платные семинары - но именно как бизнес-тренер. Боюсь, что здесь попросту могла произойти путаница.
Также знаю, что он обучался в аспирантуре Мариупольского гуманитарного института, преподавал на кафедре, затем переехал в Донецк.

----------


## dongen

> dongen, а в мире вообще были люди, которые задавали Вам вопросы о Ваших инициациях и квалификациях "в том тоне"?
> 
> Если "да", то где можно узнать их контактные данные?


Я Вам вежливо улыбаюсь. Да, таких людей много, есть среди них и мастера.
ПС: Вам телефоны? домашние адреса? ФИО?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

Наивность - форма глупости. А вот постоянно провокационное отношение через вопросы  - не к лицу практикам Пути Будды.
Я прекрасно помню Ваше хамство, хотя и забыл его давно.
Успехов в практике. 
Намо Будда!

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Знаю только то, что Геннадий раньше работал бизнес-тренером и действительно проводил платные семинары - но именно как бизнес-тренер.


Это многое объясняет. 

Не смотря на то, что этот человек претендует на особые познания в совершенно разных областях (тут и йога, и цигун и черт в ступе), но абсолютно некомпетентен в самых простых вещах. 

Например, он пишет:  "Основателем классической йоги принято считать Патанджали. Вряд ли Будда Шакьямуни _взял у него_ что-либо..." http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=212

Будда Шакьямуни никак не мог взять что-либо у Патанджали, потому что жил в те времена, когда никакого Патанджали еще не было в помине. Будда жил как минимум на триста лет раньше.

Затем, он просит коренной текст тантры Манджушри, и на законный вопрос, если у него передача на эту практику, темнит и начинает поучать тантре кого бы вы думали? самого Нандзеда Дордже!  :Big Grin: 

И эти истории с воздействием на скандхи молодых послушников и баптимистерии не могут не настораживать.

Думаю, благодаря этому форуму удалось разоблачить микро-культ новоявленного микро-гуру.

----------


## Ондрий

На БФ нужен баннер повесить "Осторожно, лжеучители!", и набивать потихоньку как FAQ

----------


## warpig

> Наталья, увы, абсолютно не тот человек, который смог вновь объединить вокруг себя сторонников дзэнской традиции в Донецке. Скорее наоборот - она сделала всё возможное, чтобы вообще отторгнуть от себя таковых людей.
> Имея такие возможности (поддержку со стороны Чогё) и фактически похоронить корейский дзэн в Донецке - это надо было еще суметь!


Наталья и сама весьма сомневалась, что у нее получится и говорила, что не готова к такой ответственности, но не могла отказать Вон Мен Сыниму. Получается так, что Вон Мен Сыним обратился все-таки именно к ней как к наиболее подходящему человеку. Это я не к тому, что она какая-то особенно хорошая, а потому, что вот такое было тогда положение.

(Наталья не является моей близкой подругой)

----------


## warpig

Просто психическая атака какая-то...



> Я прекрасно помню Ваше хамство, хотя и забыл его давно.


"Война - это мир. Свобода - это рабство. Неведение - сила" Дж. Оруэлл

----------


## Ali

> Олег Мужчиль сидел за хранение и распространение наркотиков в конце 80-х, действительно был в Бурятии - только не в Бурятской АССР, а в Бурятской АО (она несколько дальше, была в составе Читинской обл., и относительно недавно эти два бурятских района были объединены вместе в одну административную единицу - хотя географически разделены). Только в Бурятской АО О.Мужчиль был направлен по распределению после окончания лесотехнического техникума.


Судя по датам, вы тот самый легендарный Рома Мискин, который так упорно создает легенды на различных форумах о Д.Ж. (впрочем, могу и ошибаться, но вряд ли...) Это, конечно, ваше личное дело, но все же не считайте себя умнее всех: легенды про "наркотики", Бурятский АО и т.п. - чрезвычайно легко проверяемы, что я и сделал в свое время. Врать - нехорошо, возможно вам об этом говорили в детстве. И дело вовсе не в том, что я фанат Д.Ж., а в том, что таким образом я могу легко определить интеллектуальный и нравственный уровень некоторых людей, позиционирующих себя "правоверными" буддистами. 
Впрочем, похоже что это ваша личная какая-то вендетта, так что особо не надеюсь на вашу объективность в данном вопросе. А вообще - жаль, что БФ плавно превратился в место выяснения отношений...

----------


## Буль

> Я Вам вежливо улыбаюсь. Да, таких людей много, есть среди них и мастера.
> ПС: Вам телефоны? домашние адреса? ФИО?


Желательно ФИО и любой из способов связаться с этими людьми, если Вас не затруднит.




> Я прекрасно помню Ваше хамство, хотя и забыл его давно.


Надо же как бывает: "забыл, но помню"  :Big Grin: 

По поводу моего "хамства" - совершенно надуманное обвинение. Я хотел бы пропросить "ссылку в студию", но что-то мне подсказывает что опять в качестве ответа увижу уже ставшее Вашей визитной карточкой "вопрос был задан не в том тоне"  :Confused:

----------


## dongen

> Желательно ФИО и любой из способов связаться с этими людьми, если Вас не затруднит.
> 
> 
> 
> Надо же как бывает: "забыл, но помню" 
> 
> По поводу моего "хамства" - совершенно надуманное обвинение. Я хотел бы пропросить "ссылку в студию", но что-то мне подсказывает что опять в качестве ответа увижу уже ставшее Вашей визитной карточкой "вопрос был задан не в том тоне"


у Вас там, наверное, совсем плохо. Нечем заниматься. Всё в следователей играете  :Smilie:  - такой подход и является "хамским" и в личке я Вам вполне расписал, что есть вмешательство и клевета, но официального адреса Вы не предоставили. Мейл - это просто смешно. Хамской является попытка групповой дискредитации нашей сангхи Вашей "компашкой" и ещё много другого. Но усердная и целевая практика должна это выправить. Успехов Вам в практике. Прошу научиться СЛЫШАТЬ - это ведь КАРУНА!!! без неё практика становится "выхолощенной" и может привести не туда. Но у Вас есть учитель, пусть он Вас и учит. И ЕЩЁ РАЗ ПРОШУ!!!! по-человечески: не донимать ГЛУПЫМИ вопросами, не относящимися к практике; НЕ СОЗДАВАТЬ провокаций. Вы же играете в игры мары - неужели не видно??? странно.
С уважением Ваш поклонник как практика, а не провокатора.  :Smilie: 
Намо Будда!

----------


## dongen

"прости их, Господи, ибо не ведают что творят и говорят..."

----------


## Ersh

Тут больше про Б-жью росу уместно, имхо...

----------


## Буль

> Всё в следователей играете  - такой подход и является "хамским"


Я не играю в следователей. Вы неоднократно нарушаете правило форума *"Не пытайтесь угадывать мотивацию участников форума и не прибегайте к аргументам типа: “На самом деле за Вашими словами скрыт тот-то и тот-то смысл”, “Вашей истинной мотивацией в этом высказывании было то-то и то-то” – по умолчанию подразумевается, что Ваш собеседник думает именно то, что говорит."*. Мне придётся сделать Вам официальное замечание.




> в личке я Вам вполне расписал, что есть вмешательство и клевета, но официального адреса Вы не предоставили.


А я обязан предоставлять юридический адрес предприятия по требованию анонимного лица? Спросите об этом своих высококвалифицированных юристов, могущественными действиями которых Вы мне так долго и безуспешно угрожали.

----------


## Поляков

> Что значит "колебание", в случае, к примеру, рупа скандхи - что колеблется-то махабхуты? Дхату?


Это наверное как в фильме Вуди Аллена "Разбирая Гарри"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Александер

"прости их, Господи, ибо не ведают что творят и говорят...". Ведь прав донген, к месту цитата. Остановитесь!!! Что Вы творите? Администраторы, модераторы и прочие, вцепились в эту возможность вытащить своё нутро наружу(первым-это непростительно) включите в это ещё заботу о том- то, тех-то и пр... Зачем Вам ЭТО? Донген - человек с буддистскими намерениями, изъясняется со своих позиций. Может где-то ошибается- Ну и что? Многие на форуме говорят со своей точки зрения, для этого по моему мнению и существует форум. Я выразил свою точку зрения по отношению к донгену, хотя это надо было сказать раньше, до становления коалиции, в которой как ни-странно первую скрипку играют руководители форума.

----------


## Ersh

В данном случае, уважаемый Александер, каждый говорит не как администрация, а как участник форума. Тут наверное дело в том, что мы уже очень давно имеем возможность наблюдать разные мотивации и намерения, прослеживать их в течение длительного времени, и наблюдать плоды, просто потому что опыт.

----------


## Мусуби

> Если у тебя есть какое-то посвящение, - покажи документы. Если тебя просили сохранять тайну, зачем тогда говоришь? Именно об этом говорится, что в дзэн нет тайного и недомолвок. Говорить, что я что-то там знаю о посвящениях, но не скажу, это, на мой взгляд, пример неправильной речи, усложняющей отношения между людьми.


Действительно ,dongen, почему вы так делаете?

----------


## Legba

> легенды про "наркотики", Бурятский АО и т.п. - чрезвычайно легко проверяемы, что я и сделал в свое время.


Ага, Вы все-таки проверяли вопрос. Супер! Коли так, можете ответить еще на пару вопросов, относительно Д.Ж.
1. Утверждается, что Д.Ж. - монах. В связи с этим я лично не понимаю, как монах может быть полковым есаулом у казаков (последний факт подчерпнут из приведенной Вами ссылки).
2. Выяснилось ли (при прошлом обсуждении этот вопрос так и остался висящим в воздухе) к какой линии передачи Нингма относится Д.Ж. Понятно, что Учителем его (нингмапинским) был некий тибетец. Но какова линия передачи, вот вопрос. Что собственно ребята практикуют, отстроив свой монастырь?

----------


## Ондрий

> Ага, Вы все-таки проверяли вопрос. Супер! Коли так, можете ответить еще на пару вопросов, относительно Д.Ж.
> 1. Утверждается, что Д.Ж. - монах. В связи с этим я лично не понимаю, как монах может быть полковым есаулом у казаков (последний факт подчерпнут из приведенной Вами ссылки).


Вах, этож классика!  :Wink: 




> Действительно, возле костра происходило что-то странное. Казаки в желтых папахах расселись полукругом, а барон, совсем как хормейстер, встал перед ними и поднял руки.
> 
> - Ой, то не вечер да не ве-е-ечер, - запели строгие мужские голоса, - мне да малым мало спало-ось...
> 
> - Люблю эту песню, - сказал я.
> 
> - Как же ты ее барин, любить можешь, если не слышал никогда? - спросил Игнат, присаживаясь рядом.
> 
> - Почему же не слышал? Это ведь старая казачья песня.
> ...

----------


## Дохо

> Судя по датам, вы тот самый легендарный Рома Мискин, который так упорно создает легенды на различных форумах о Д.Ж. (впрочем, могу и ошибаться, но вряд ли...) Это, конечно, ваше личное дело, но все же не считайте себя умнее всех: легенды про "наркотики", Бурятский АО и т.п. - чрезвычайно легко проверяемы, что я и сделал в свое время. Врать - нехорошо, возможно вам об этом говорили в детстве. И дело вовсе не в том, что я фанат Д.Ж., а в том, что таким образом я могу легко определить интеллектуальный и нравственный уровень некоторых людей, позиционирующих себя "правоверными" буддистами. 
> Впрочем, похоже что это ваша личная какая-то вендетта, так что особо не надеюсь на вашу объективность в данном вопросе. А вообще - жаль, что БФ плавно превратился в место выяснения отношений...
> 
> ...Да и Дзюнсей Терасава в своем интервью "Вечернему Донецку" говорил, что приехал на Украину по приглашению именно Д.Ж. как председателя буддийской общины...


Простите, бОльших легенд, чем сам про себя создал Олег Мужчиль, псевдо-хамбо-лама Дорже Жамбо, вряд ли кому-то удастся создать! :Smilie: 
Вы меня изрядно повеселили, сударь! :Smilie: 

Дзюнсей Тэрасава не обманывал - потому что НАВРАЛ ему тогда Дорже Жамбо :Smilie:  У Дорже была своя община - но это была не "Махасангха", председателем которой всё время был и является поныне С.Филоненко. У Дорже была своя неофициальная и нигде не зарегистрированная группа поклонников, которая лишь после того, как Дорже вежливо "попросили" из "Махасангхи", официально оформилась в статусе общины "Ваджра". Но случилось это только в 1992г. - а первый визит Тэрасавы был в ноябре 1991г. Так что еще раз повторю - Олег Мужчиль врал Дзюнсэю на тот момент (как и всегда впрочем). Мужчиль - не просто самопальный гуру и самозванный учитель. Община "Ваджра", увы, является типичнейшим примером тоталитарной секты, паразитирующей на буддизме.
Впрочем, история знала и такие примеры - практически большинство китайских народных сект были по существу тоталитарными (выражаясь современным языком) и не имели связи с прямой линией преемственности буддийских учителей. Поэтому Доржик здесь не оригинален :Smilie:  Его единственным "ноу-хау" были выдумки про некое тибетское боевое искусство.

----------


## Ersh

Давайте, я и эту тему закрою. Позиции ясны, думаю хватит ругаться.

----------

